# Red leaf lettuce?



## John Franzwa (Apr 6, 2016)

I was wondering if this is a good choice to mix in this week, with radicchio kale and romain along with every 3 days cactus pads (despined of course) I change the diet up every week. Also I currently can not collect weeds because it cold and none of them are growing now.


----------



## Yvonne G (Apr 6, 2016)

I use it as part of a varied diet


----------



## John Franzwa (Apr 7, 2016)

Thanks


----------



## Tom (Apr 7, 2016)

Any lettuce is not great to feed to tortoises. Its not toxic, but it really does not meet their dietary needs. In the short term, feeding lettuce and kale will not hurt your tortoise, but in the long term, they need so much more than that.

What species are we talking about?
Here is a feeding thread for sulcatas. If you don't have a sulcata, just skip the text and scroll down to the list of good foods to feed any tortoise species:
http://www.tortoiseforum.org/threads/for-those-who-have-a-young-sulcata.76744/


----------

